
Vizor: Create and Share VR Content on the Web - fitzwatermellow
http://vizor.io/
======
kschzt
Jaakko from Vizor here. Some more info (and a gaze-clicking tutorial) also in
this talk from WebVR meetup at Mozilla - [https://air.mozilla.org/sf-webvr-
meetup-building-the-vr-meta...](https://air.mozilla.org/sf-webvr-meetup-
building-the-vr-metaverse/), and our GitHub is at
[http://github.com/vizorvr](http://github.com/vizorvr) (it's open source with
MIT license)

~~~
bhouston
Hi Jaako! Very nice editor! I'm bhouston from the ThreeJS project as well as
the guy behind the [http://Clara.io](http://Clara.io) online editor. We should
figure out a way that one can use Vizor and Clara.io together, especially a
way to access Clara.io's large library of models:
[https://clara.io/library](https://clara.io/library) :)

~~~
kschzt
Thanks! That sounds good, let's do that. Drop me a line at jaakko at vizor dot
io?

------
fthr
Here's a YouTube video presenting this project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ZnWT-
ydqg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8ZnWT-ydqg)

------
pavlov
Wow, looks great! Beautiful editor.

How are creations viewed? Is there any kind of export, or is it always within
a Vizor viewer?

~~~
kschzt
exporting to zip and embedding on the web will come later, the way to embed
now is to mimic what the player page does (copy the player-min.js, the canvas
tag and do some setup in JS)

------
sammound
Full support to Vizor! Can't wait to have it working with Beloola!

------
michaelbuddy
this is pretty amazing web editor.

